

Video: Evolving wind turbine blades - henning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZUNRmwoijw

======
ColinWright
When I submitted this[0] nearly two years ago, the only comment was:

    
    
        It looks like it gets stuck in a local maximum.[1]
    

... which seems to ignore the fact that the evolved version seems to produce
more power than the industry standard solution.

I find this a fascinating study, but haven't found any follow-up over the
intervening years.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2995298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2995298)

[1] It looks like it gets stuck in a local maximum.

